# Hymer B584 ad opinions?



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Not sure where to best ask this - possibly in the Hymer section?

Just wanted opinions on this Hymer - its value? Problem for me is I'm looking from Australia, so not exactly 'pop around for a look' distance.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233106536608

a 2002 B584 £14,995 from Uber Leisure (opinions on them?)

53,170km, LHD, 2.8 manual, cab air, awning, bike rack, 1 owner, service history (not annual, but based more on km driven). Bar lounge layout (suits me). Pretty good MOT history.

It's the version with the horizontal headlights (not round), looks clean and in good condition inside. Possibly stored outdoors, as it looks a little weathered, but ok for its age. Tyres date from '16/17. 2 Calor gas bottles. No solar, no TV.

I find this model exterior the least desirable - neither old enough to be a classic, or modern enough to be well, modern . The interior is ok, not one of those weird, old fabrics often used. It doesn't have many extras that are desirable (solar, hab air, etc).

That gas bottle system is the more expensive where type you buy swap over bottles isn't it? (not the refillable like Gasit etc). I think it just has an interior gauge to tell you when to change bottles.

Loads more pics here, but annoyingly, you have to register just to see their stock:

http://uberleisure.com/stocklist/stock-detail/364


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Also this one:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118477812/hymer-b584lhd-52000miles-3erth-vgc.html

£18,000 2000 B584. LHD, 96,000 km's, 2.8 manual, solar with 3 x 100 Ah batteries, 2 x 13kg refillable gas, 1500 watt inverter, awning, bike rack, full cover, leather interior, big fridge, oven, TV. Nothing bad in the MOT history.

The newer model with round headlights (though it's actually older than the one above!). I've emailed the owner and he's hopeless at answering even basic questions, but he did send some more photo's. I prefer the look of this one and it seems in better condition (cosmetically) and has a few handy extras - TV, oven, solar, inverter & batts, Gas system, big fridge (though I don't need that and prefer the other type which gives a more open kitchen area).

Higher mileage, but still not too bad. Not sure about the leather interior - would it be hot and sticky?


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

One more for good luck.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm not particularly knowledgeable ref Hymer's, but the first one you list is I believe a "budget version" of that model.

Leather seating is good not so much sticky in heat as initially cold in winter.

Second one does seem a bit better (to me), although I'd say a bit overpriced.
.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought, the second one I think will not be a JTD i.e. not a common rail so basic electronics on the fuel system, some will say good, basically a matter of personal opinion.
The first one being 2002 should be a JTD but no picture of the motor to confirm or otherwise.

Having experienced both I'd say the mechanical injection version (not JTD) will feel to be less powerful although the specs suggest otherwise, that's not to say not adequate if never in a hurry.

.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Looking at the Wikipedia page for Ducato it could be one of these three engines (if he's right that it's a 2.8 litre).

2000-2001
2.8 D 8140.63 (87 PS (64 kW; 86 hp) @ 3,800 rpm, 180 N⋅m (130 lb⋅ft) @ 2,000 rpm)
2.8 i.d. TD 8140.43 (122 PS (90 kW; 120 hp) @ 3,600 rpm, 285 N⋅m (210 lb⋅ft) @ 1,800 rpm)
2.8 JTD/HDi 8140.43S (128 PS (94 kW; 126 hp) @ 3,600 rpm, 300 N⋅m (220 lb⋅ft) @ 1,800 rpm)

Hopefully not the first as that is not much power (for a 2.8!). Ah, it's not a turbo one. Almost half the torque too. Although common rail is more economical than direct injection, it's a bit harder to self service (if I want to do that).

I have leather in one of my cars and I can't say I've noticed it being hot or cold (mind you, it has heated seats - lovely). I just thought in a motorhome with the big windows they could be.

I am leaning toward the second just for the better spec and condition, yes if he'll come down in price a bit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck but buying at a distance often has problems.
I did buy our last 2000 Hobby 750 at a distance but struck up conversation with the seller who was 400 miles away in UK. It worked well and I felt he was honest about everything I asked and sent more detailed pics when required.
He also delivered to Poole dock and flew back after I dropped him off at Bournemouth airport. We had to trust each other.


My one and only complaint was that I was finding and cleaning out dog hair for at least 5 years after.


Ray.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, that's a whole other issue. I either have to get the seller to get an independent inspection, or arrange my own. Or just wait till I get there and buy then taking the chance something I'll like will be available.

Biggest problem so far is I'm finding a lot of sellers are absolutely hopeless. They don't want to give any detail. So many just say, 'ring, come and look'. Even if I were in the UK I'd want all this info before traipsing from one end to the other to look. Particularly if there's one simple thing that rules it out like, for example, it being over the weight you can drive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The engine may or may not be a JTD, it depends how long it was built before being sold, If I was a dealer I think I would know that the JTD is the one people are looking for and would state it in the description, I buy and sell the odd van and always make a point of it.

Also looking at the dealer it says:-

"Uber Leisure are specialist motorhome and caravan dealers who have been supplying leisure vehicles to both retail and trade for over 15 years. We are the most followed motorhome & caravan dealer on eBay by a considerable distance!"

So how come they only have such a poor feedback number, and how can they back up the most followed statement.

As for van one, it looks too cheap to me, but might be due to it being LHD.

One thing for sure is you cannot safely buy from long distance, you need to be there to feel and smell a van, and look for the things they did not mention or photograph.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev, bargains don't wait. At times we do have to take a leap of faith. OK we might not triumph every time but you can get a 'feel' of the seller when engaging him in 'conversation'. Especially when your in another country.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Kev, bargains don't wait. At times we do have to take a leap of faith. OK we might not triumph every time but you can get a 'feel' of the seller when engaging him in 'conversation'. Especially when your in another country.
> 
> Ray.


I too would take the risk Ray, but with your money not mine, I drove to Hereford to look at a van a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If a seller is unwilling, or unhappy, to communicate or send extra pictures etc then I would have just one question, Do they have something to hide??

When I sold my last MH I supplied all the information he wanted by email, phone and (I think) most importantly via “FaceTime” so I was able to show everything he wanted to see to him in real time! 

It was sold to him within a week of being advertised,

Andy

P.s. I owned a B544 some years ago, it was VERY limited indeed on payload. When totally empty there was just 50kg left on the back axle.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

This bloke (the second one) is in Grimsby (all the names sound like out of Wallace & Gromit to me). I've asked him to work out which engine it is, but I don't have my hopes up that he will. I asked him ages ago if it was 3500kg or less and he still hasn't said.

I think it's just that he's not that technical. He sent me those photo's - each one was huge and 6Mb! He said it takes so long. So he obviously doesn't know how to use a computer.

Problem is I don't want to pay for somebody to inspect it if there's a simple issue that will rule it out like the weight.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes Andy, that's how I am - let 'em know anything and like you, it rings warning bells if a seller isn't like that.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In respect of the weight issue get him to photograph the Hymer VIN plate. That will show all of the weights, plus, once you have the ViN number you will be able to research what engine it is fitted with.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On a PVC there is a data label on the bonnets slam panel, it might be elsewhere on an A class, it has the engine type code on it, just type it into Google but the one you want is 8140.43S the S is important.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yep, told him to find that. 

It was 11 days ago I first asked about the weight (and some other things). It could be that he has been talking to 'easier' UK buyers and has only come back to me because they weren't interested.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Just to update - the seller of the second one had the flu - that's why he wasn't good at responding.

Anyway, I mentioned the first on a facebook forum and an Australian bloke that lives in London happened to be going past so offered to have a look. He has a 1978 Hymer so must know more than average to keep such an oldie going. He seemed to think it was pretty good, so I haggled and lost - ended up paying the asking price (rare for me), but he did say I could store it there till I get to the UK (a few months) and that he would be ok with me sending goods purchased online there. He's going to regret that I reckon - so far I have bought more than 50 things off ebay and Amazon  Everything from toilet paper to a timing belt kit. Getting my money's worth out of him.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, that answers my question on a different thread! Good luck with the MH!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fingers crossed that it as you've been told when you get there, I have visited vans for myself only to feel like slapping the sellers for their lies


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Just bought the airfare a few hours ago, so I’ll find out in May. Yes, definitely an element of risk. I could be spending my whole holiday fixing things.

The dealer isn’t open past 1pm and any delivery past that time has been going to the landlords office. They’ve been questioning wether I’m using it as a postal address. So no more deliveries. Bit of a nuisance as there are still more things I want to get. Can get some in person, but some places sell internet only.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

wfdTamar said:


> Just bought the airfare a few hours ago, so I'll find out in May. Yes, definitely an element of risk. I could be spending my whole holiday fixing things.
> 
> The dealer isn't open past 1pm and any delivery past that time has been going to the landlords office. They've been questioning wether I'm using it as a postal address. So no more deliveries. Bit of a nuisance as there are still more things I want to get. Can get some in person, but some places sell internet only.


Have I missed something? 
It's May, almost June, are you in the UK?


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi Jan. Yes, that previous post was in Feb. I picked up the Hymer 3rd May, had a few weeks in the UK (awful traffic there). Actually got a pretty good deal. The only thing wrong with it was the gearbox on the awning is worn out (got a new one coming) and the fridge is a bit finicky deciding which mode to work in (it's an AES one). Even the batteries seem ok which is good considering they're 6 & 10 years old. It's in excellent mechanical and body condition. Worst thing about the interior is the carpet is grotty and curtains faded, but everything works. Had a few issues which worried me at the time they happened in the UK (as ferry trip was close) with loose electrical connections (leisure battery not charging from alternator and water pump not working), but sorted both out.

Currently fitting extras and doing standard maintenance while doing a house sit with room to work now I'm in Brittany for a few weeks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good news that you are happy with the deal. Although your list of 'faults' seem a little worrying. I'm sure you can manage most being a handyman but the gearbox might be an expensive problem??

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

It’s the gearbox for the awning, Ray. Do keep up 😂


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh, thanks. Durrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, thanks. Durrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


Ive been busy doing wimmins work otherwise I would have told you that.
Typical of a lot of men, jump to conclusions before you've read the instructions properly.:grin2:


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yup. Awning gearbox teeth are worn. New one is €60. May not even use the awning much as you can't have it out in aires as that is considered camping. I'm too cheap to pay for a campsite if I don't have to (only reason I can think is to top up the leisure battery if I needed to) and I don't like the Butlins Holiday Camp feel.

The fridge just means every now and then you see the red light (meaning it didn't start on gas) and you have to restart it to get it to light.

The leisure battery not charging was a loose connection above the starter battery, easy once I had a bit of time to troubleshoot. The hab water pump just stopped one morning, I got on facebook motorhome groups and someone suggested 'hit it with a piece of wood'. I tapped it with my hand and it worked. Then I found where someone had done a dodgy spade connector. Sorted that and it's fine.

There's some superficial rust on some bits underneath so I've been crawling under there with anti rust goo, then a big pot o' black bituminous goop (way more than I need), slapping that on. A luverly job that one. It looks like it has been completely covered in a white/grey underseal at some stage unless that's the factory coating. There's zero structural rust.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

wfdTamar said:


> Hi Jan. Yes, that previous post was in Feb. I picked up the Hymer 3rd May, had a few weeks in the UK (awful traffic there). Actually got a pretty good deal. The only thing wrong with it was the gearbox on the awning is worn out (got a new one coming) and the fridge is a bit finicky deciding which mode to work in (it's an AES one). Even the batteries seem ok which is good considering they're 6 & 10 years old. It's in excellent mechanical and body condition. Worst thing about the interior is the carpet is grotty and curtains faded, but everything works. Had a few issues which worried me at the time they happened in the UK (as ferry trip was close) with loose electrical connections (leisure battery not charging from alternator and water pump not working), but sorted both out.
> 
> Currently fitting extras and doing standard maintenance while doing a house sit with room to work now I'm in Brittany for a few weeks.



As I am not at all interested in the gas, awning and all that other mens stuff I would like to know how you are passing the rest of your free time, do you have animals to look after as well as house and garden? Are you taking little trips in the van or do you have access to a car. 
I am very nosy interested in what your up to all on your lonesome young man :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Jan. My turn to ask how can he have any animals brought from OZ.? Or even take them back?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Oh Jan. My turn to ask how can he have any animals brought from OZ.? Or even take them back?
> 
> Ray.


He's looking after someone else's house and garden and if those someone's have a cat, horse, donkey, dog or a goldfish he might have to look after them or that silly. 😡


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Jan is correct Raymondo. Doing a house sit in Brittany. They have 3 lovely cats. One sleeps on my bed which is against the owners rules, but she's so cute. 5 chooks too. Too many eggs. Heaps of flies too!

As I am familiar with the area since it's the same place I sat this time last year it feels very much like a home. I've been spending all my time virtually doing the Hymer so no time yet for trips. I really need to get some things done while I'm here as I wont be able to do them on a campsite. They have a car I can use and their gardener/cleaner is English and speaks good enough French to translate some things for me. She is ok company on little trips too. No romantic interest there though (on my part). There is though, la femme de Post, she is very cute.

I was finding it hard to getting someone to mind my cat in Australia and briefly considered bringing her (glad I didn't as it would have been difficult). Could have brought her, but getting her back into Australia requires heavy duty quarantine and thousands of dollars. As it is, some complete strangers offered and they love her (and she their place). A real relief.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Much prefer France to the UK. Way too many people in the UK and traffic is a nightmare. Traffic jams in car parks on public holidays. They all have a day off so what do they do? Lets all go to B&Q, or Pizza Hut! Litter and fly tip junk everywhere. Very hard to find a bin to throw rubbish away. Cheap and nasty 'pound shops' everywhere. Very hard to park anywhere other than shopping centres and even a lot of them put up height barriers so a motorhome cant get in - despite it being an open air carpark - argghh! The spots you can free camp are over run by youfs and doggers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Tamar. 
There will be no stopping Jan now as I have been well and truly put in my place.
Personally I love the idea of minding other folks pets but a very responsible job.
Totally agree about the UK now and constantly get moans from family in UK that I rarely venture back. But I guess they must just get used to the congestion.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Tamar.
> There will be no stopping Jan now as I have been well and truly put in my place.
> Personally I love the idea of minding other folks pets but a very responsible job.
> Totally agree about the UK now and constantly get moans from family in UK that I rarely venture back. But I guess they must just get used to the congestion.
> ...


You are right about the congestion Ray, you don't get used to it but just learn to live with it.
I bought my first car in 1970 and used to spend my weekends driving around the Yorkshire Dales, very little traffic, went back in the MH two years ago and it was hell.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Tamar.
> There will be no stopping Jan now as I have been well and truly put in my place.
> 
> Ray.


📝 write out 100 times, Raymond must pay attention to details.>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Tamar, great to hear that things worked out well for you.

I really envy you guys (male or female) who can 'do stuff'.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I grew up without a dad (parents divorced early back in the days when the dad was rarely seen again) so I have taught myself to do virtually anything. I am disgustingly handy. The problem with that is I am too stingy to pay someone else to do anything now I can afford to. On the rare occasions I do, I am invariably disappointed by the way it's done.

It's probably more cost effective to have only the skill that earns you money and pay for all the others (and not be too fussy, or be ignorant of the quality).

Jan you'll be thrilled to hear I got my air assist suspension installed, but thanks to a lovely sunny day I can see all the bits of rust dabbing I missed so will have to do more of that tomorrow.

and I finally got some cashola out of the ATM (don't bother with HSBC - useless bank). Citibank worked.

My pusser roughing it back in Tasmania.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately there will come a day when you will either have to get someone else to do these things and then just tidy up as best you can afterwards. :frown2: Something Hans absolutely detest about getting old, no longer to crawl under or over the van to do things, no longer able to reach up to paint a ceiling or wallpaper a wall, so what we have is what we keep now. He never has been a mechanic, that job he has always left to those that know.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi, did you get the van from Uber leisure?, I have been looking at a Bessacarr they have for sale but the site says trade only but easy to get round that.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes Uber Leisure. They have that ridiculous charade of only dealing with trade, but it's rubbish. They advertise all over the place so they know very well they're selling to the public. The whole point of it is they get you to state 'I'm trade. I'm buying it to resell'. I cant believe that is the law in the UK. That way they don't have to have any warranty as they would if it was a normal sale to the public. Really, it's like a private sale as far as warranty goes - you wouldn't expect a warranty from a private seller. Just get it checked out well if you don't think you have the skills. Mine had a very good MOT History too.

Having said that I did find Aaron (who I think owns it, or at least runs it) a very nice bloke. Didn't seem at all a shady used car dealer type. Which is not to say there is a chance of a van having issues as I don't think they do any prep or repairs. It just seemed they sells 'em as the gets 'em.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Where are you now Tamar?


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Dropped the ball reporting back on my adventures on this site. After the house sit in Brittany, I left mid canicule to go south a bit, then inland at about La Rochelle point. Meandered through a bunch of Beaux Plus Villages in the Lot region, through the Ardeche to the Verdon Gorge (top nature spot), then Provence. Very hot all this time - top was 37. Got all the way to Nice and the hills overlooking Monaco (horribly built up and the beaches are rubbish compared to the Atlantic ones).

Then went via the Napolean route up over the Alps through heaps of narrow roads and hairpin bends at 30-40 kmph till I got thoroughly sick of that and went down to the lower ground around Gap, up to Chamonix via Annecy (really nice place). Popped over to Switzerland, cooked the front brakes. Got diddled for new discs and pads. 

Then got shingles. Luckily not as bad as some people get them, but still very uncomfortable for about a month and by that time I was over travelling. Just wanted to go home. This is at about the 3.5 month mark. Popped over into Germany, Luxemburg (cheaper fuel) and Belgium (bad roads). Found northern France quite dull as pretty much the whole lot was decimated in the wars so you don't get the cute old villages you get further south.

Back to England and a bit of Wales and another 3-4 weeks suffering through the horrible ordeal that is free camping there. This was late August-early Sept, so any tourist spot was chock full. Couldn't even park in a lot of places. 

Fridge died completely a week or so before I left. New one is about £1000 and they don't even work well once its over 25 degrees, so I'm putting in a 240 volt compressor fridge, inverter and a dedicated leisure system for it when I go back.

All up did 8800 km over 4.5 months (minus 5 weeks house sit). Lots of steep alpine roads. Averaged 9.9 litres per 100 km (28.5 MPG). I think Frances 80 kmph limit on minor roads helps a lot with that. Left the van in storage (£32.50 p.m.) and will try again this year, hopefully do more house sits. Hardest things are being harassed by yobs occasionally (the price you pay for free camping), loneliness, not enough internet (for tv).


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, interesting reading! 

As for your fridge not working too well over 25° Rather than go down the route you have suggested try fitting an auxiliary 12v fan to increase the air flow over the fridges heat exchanger? It’s a cheap and easy thing to do. I have done exactly that for all of the motorhomes and caravans I have owned. Fitting such a device does make a huge difference to an absorption fridge. I am sure others will confirm what I have said.

If you don’t fancy a totally DIY job the fridge manufacturers sell kits to do the job, so they clearly recognise the need for them don’t they?

Andy


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I did put a fan inside and had a couple of computer fans that were thermostatically controlled, but stupidly fried them by connecting them up in reverse. They may have helped a bit, but temps were often over 30 and mid 30's. Even with the fans working it still wouldn't have been great. Anyway the fridge is really dead. Can't get the parts to repair it so it has to be replaced. 

When you compare a new 3 way for £1000, a 12 volt compressor for the same (plus a power system for it) versus a 240 volt fridge for as little as £100 (plus power system) it's not hard to make the decision. 

I actually got an A+++ fridge for £305. Very low power use and very quiet. It's exactly the same external size as the existing fridge, so hopefully will pop right in. Putting on another 300 watts solar and a lead carbon (great spec - poor mans lithium) 100Ah battery, solar controller and B2B for it. Also a proper rear dual fan kit with a nifty little controller. I think all that will be about £1000 (haven't bought it all), 60 kg extra weight, but hey, I'll have proper cold ice creams whatever the weather. Woo hoo!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish you luck but fear you may find that the battery bank is insufficient to run a 230v compressor fridge via an inverter. I am more than happy to be proven wrong BUT if it’s that simple I would have expected to have heard tales of how successful that set up is. 

Do keep us posted.

I have been in 30° temps in Corsica and my caravan fridge, with its computer fan drawing hot air out via the top vent, stayed lovely and cool the entire time. 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this a domestic 230v fridge, if so it'll probably object to speed bumps etc, as Andy has said, if it was a good solution we'd all have looked at it, especially the DIY lads.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I've read of others that do it and talked to them. It's one of those things there's a lot of guessing and misinformation based on old, or badly thought out attempts. If you're interested have a look at the main thread about it here:

https://motorhomer.com/threads/addi...or-compressor-fridge.41305/page-9#post-166797

Highlights:
Fridge Beko TSE 1284 (38dB, 0.254kWh per day @25 degrees, rated for 16-43 degrees)
https://www.beko-hausgeraete.de/kuehlen-gefrieren/kuehlgeraete/tse-1284

Battery 
https://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/12v-leoch-pure-lead-carbon-plh-c100-deep-cycle-leisure-battery/


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I was due to come back to the UK late May. I haven't cancelled the flight yet, but I can't see that happening. Might possibly be able to get there a few months later, maybe for a shorter trip. I don't really fancy leaving my Hymer in storage for 18 months unattended, although the bloke there says he'll check the batteries, he's not a motorhome owner so may miss something. God know what sort of muck will have grown on it.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi tamar
I know exactly how you feel as we are in the same situation. After spending the last 3 years ( 6 moth at the time) touring Europe in our Hymer B 564 we sold the vehicle in September 2019 and purchased a Pilote G 742 which is in storage since in the UK. We were supposed to fly from Brisbane to London on the 20 April to pick the vehicle up but because of the current situation and the border closures had to cancel the whole thing. We sitting now at home on Russell island qld in self isolation and just hope that we will be able to get over to the Uk later this year.


----------

